

Caterpillar: Web 2.0 Giant - razorburn
http://www.roughtype.com/archives/2007/10/caterpillar_web.php

======
mariorz
I interned at a caterpillar distributor in my country over the summer, it was
more interesting than expected. Most of their machines are crazy expensive so
in order for them to have a long active life they have satellite monitoring of
machine conditions on site (oil samples, temperature, etc). The machine owner
(or the engineers) have web-based access to all this data, pretty cool.

------
adrianwaj
Looks like a Warren Buffett type investment.

